# New to Florida-Need help



## rodbilder (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone

My name is Ian, I am new to this forum. I will be buying a 30 to 35 foot trailer/RV this summer. I am new to the RV world.

I need some help with finding what I think is my perfect RV location. I am looking for a RV park on the ocean that has resonable rates and full services, hook up, etc.
I am also an avid fly fisherman and would love to get some place that has good fishing, I like the looks of the keys, but will not rule out other area's. This is a winter getaway only, so I will be there from November to the end of March.
I am sure there are people out there that havee seen all the parks around the south end of Florida that can help me with the selection.

As my user name implies I build fihsing rods, the name is spelt wrong for a reason

Thanks for any help

Ian


----------



## akjimny (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: New to Florida-Need help

Hi Ian and welcome to the RVUSA forum.  I went to the RV Park Review website (http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/Florida/Key_West.html) and checked the Key West parks.  I didn't check Marathon or any of the others but the RV Park Review website is really easy to use.  Only thing I can say is bring money       Lots and lots of money  :laugh:  :laugh: 

Good luck and post back to let us know how you do.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 24, 2011)

Re: New to Florida-Need help

Welcome to the forum Lan.  I don't know what you are planning on paying for a site but as Jim said bring a LOT of money.  Hard to get a site anywhere in south Fl in the winter unless you reserve long ahead,  Most of the cs are in the 80 to 100 per night.  Monthly rates are better.  I did stay at Marathon 2 yr ago and it was pretty nice.


----------



## rodbilder (Feb 1, 2011)

RE: New to Florida-Need help

Thanks for the information, I see what you mean about LOTS of money, but for maybe a 3 month stay I can handle the costs.
I am sure there are other areas that are on the ocean, I just need to find them so if anyone has one around the south like Fort myers I would appreciate the lead.

Thanks 

Ian


----------



## Triple E (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: New to Florida-Need help

Indian Creek RV Resort, 800-828-6996, has WiFi, 2.6 miles from Fort Myers.

San Carlos, RV Park and Island, 1.2 miles from Fort Meyers

Ebb Tides, RV Park, 0.6 miles from Forth Meyers

Red Coconut RV Resort on the Beach, 0.9 miles from Fort Meyers

Sorry I only have one phone number.  

Like Jimmy said, welcome and lets us know what you find out.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 1, 2011)

Re: New to Florida-Need help

Are you talking Fort Myers Beach, Fort Myers, Fort Myers North and Fort Myers Villas.  Which area are you wanting?


----------



## Billieg (Feb 28, 2011)

Re: New to Florida-Need help

I live on Pine Island FL 20 miles from Ft. myers. You will like the west coast better than the east coast. The gulf is warmer and the fishing is better. Stop in the Slip Not bar in Punta Gorda and they will have a bunch of places you can park for little $$. A lot of my friends have a setup for RV's and will charge you little to nothing to camp there.


----------



## rentprop1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Re: New to Florida-Need help

if you don't wanna head all the way to South Florida, Crystal River is nice and there is a park called Crystal Isle right on the river only 10 min into the Gulf


----------

